# Not looking good for us in Florida



## SmokinAl (Sep 23, 2022)

It sure looks like were gonna take a hit from this storm.
Haven’t got my home repaired from the hail storm we had in April.
They are supposed to start on Monday, but with a potential major hurricane possibly affecting us on Wed.
I don’t want to have part of the work done, & have a storm hit us.
So far we have a new roof on the house, minus the gutters, but the siding, aluminum roof over the carport, patio, & lanai are what they need to replace next. Nothing is leaking now, ( I just wish I had a gutter on the side of the house), so if this thing is headed our way I don’t want to have them start this until the storm has passed. However, the path may change between now & Monday. Boy I sure hope it just turns east & heads out over the Atlantic. All of us in the Southeast need be hoping the same thing!
Al


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 23, 2022)

You know how weather forcasters like to predict the worst. 'Keeping my fingers crossed this is the case....


----------



## robrpb (Sep 23, 2022)

I feel for you Al. I too, am keeping a close eye on it. I live in West Palm Beach area and those storms can change direction quickly.

Rob


----------



## tbern (Sep 23, 2022)

hoping for the best for whoever might be affected by the storm! sure would be nice if it would turn away and then go away.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 23, 2022)

Stay safe!!


----------



## BurntWeenie (Sep 23, 2022)

It is just an excuse for us to have a hurricane party. A test for our triple pane windows. Tie down the recteq


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 23, 2022)

IDK 

 SmokinAl
.  Current tracking shows it slamming right into you guys.  Even if the hurricane veers west or east,  you guys will still be affected.
Prepare and be safe.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 23, 2022)

Yep, prepare for the worst and hope for the best. Stay safe down there


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 23, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> You know how weather forcasters like to predict the worst. 'Keeping my fingers crossed this is the case....





robrpb said:


> I feel for you Al. I too, am keeping a close eye on it. I live in West Palm Beach area and those storms can change direction quickly.
> 
> Rob





tbern said:


> hoping for the best for whoever might be affected by the storm! sure would be nice if it would turn away and then go away.





jcam222 said:


> Stay safe!!





jliddil said:


> It is just an excuse for us to have a hurricane party. A test for our triple pane windows. Tie down the recteq





SecondHandSmoker said:


> IDK
> 
> SmokinAl
> .  Current tracking shows it slamming right into you guys.  Even if the hurricane veers west or east,  you guys will still be affected.
> Prepare and be safe.





smokerjim said:


> Yep, prepare for the worst and hope for the best. Stay safe down there



Yea I stopped watching the Weather channel for today. I am super prepared, but the prep & cleanup are a bummer. Not going to do too much here until Monday. Don’t need any supplies, but need to secure everything.
Al


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 23, 2022)

Sounds like you're doing the best that can be done, Al.
It's not your first Rodeo...


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Sep 23, 2022)

Joys of living on the coast. Best of luck to everybody. Hurricanes suck!!


----------



## clifish (Sep 23, 2022)

Stay safe Al!  will be a test for the new gazebo as well.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 23, 2022)

Being an Arizona transplant to South Carolina, I am definitely perking my ears up. I've been through typhoons in Okinawa so I know how they can shut everything down. 
You know the drill. Stock up, shore up and tie down. 
Stay safe everyone..


----------



## babydoc (Sep 23, 2022)

Hang in there brother!


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 23, 2022)

Batten down the hatches, and tie down those smokers!


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 23, 2022)

Stay safe Al and Family.  You seem to be well prepared.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 23, 2022)

Sounds like you have a pretty good handle on things, but you never know.  

I was a little boy when Carla slammed into the Gulf coast and we rode it out at my Grandfathers house.  I was 14 when Celia hit Corpus Christi and it was wild. My Father was a contractor so we were able to drive through downtown and uptown the day after.  We didn't have electricity for a month, but had a generator from the business in the driveway. Throughout the neighborhood was a huge block party.... everyone grilled the seafood first, then pork, beef and chicken.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 23, 2022)

Hoping a safe outcome for all that will be affected by the storm. Please sound off when passes so we know you are ok.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 24, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> Sounds like you're doing the best that can be done, Al.
> It's not your first Rodeo...





lowcountrygamecock said:


> Joys of living on the coast. Best of luck to everybody. Hurricanes suck!!





clifish said:


> Stay safe Al!  will be a test for the new gazebo as well.





pit 4 brains said:


> Being an Arizona transplant to South Carolina, I am definitely perking my ears up. I've been through typhoons in Okinawa so I know how they can shut everything down.
> You know the drill. Stock up, shore up and tie down.
> Stay safe everyone..





babydoc said:


> Hang in there brother!





mneeley490 said:


> Batten down the hatches, and tie down those smokers!





MJB05615 said:


> Stay safe Al and Family.  You seem to be well prepared.





thirdeye said:


> Sounds like you have a pretty good handle on things, but you never know.
> 
> I was a little boy when Carla slammed into the Gulf coast and we rode it out at my Grandfathers house.  I was 14 when Celia hit Corpus Christi and it was wild. My Father was a contractor so we were able to drive through downtown and uptown the day after.  We didn't have electricity for a month, but had a generator from the business in the driveway. Throughout the neighborhood was a huge block party.... everyone grilled the seafood first, then pork, beef and chicken.






Winterrider said:


> Hoping a safe outcome for all that will be affected by the storm. Please sound off when passes so we know you are ok.


Thanks fellas, we have a few days to get ready, and hopefully it veers away from us, but if we get hit it won’t be the first time. I have hurricane shutters, two freezers, and a large fridge. Also have a 22kw whole house generator & a 500 gallon tank of propane buried in my yard. The new roof they just put on is rated for 160 MPH. So other than the massive cleanup I will have we should be OK. If some of our neighbors don’t have as much cleanup as me I will probably put some Q in the smoker & invite everyone down to help with the cleanup, then treat them to a big BBQ & beer fest after we are done. All of us in Florida are getting ready. We have quite a few members on the west coast, and I sure hope they do all right too.
Al


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 24, 2022)

Looks now like it either skirt the Gulf coast or come in S of Tampa. I have crews set up to put up shutters at both my house and business. I live at Barefoot Beach in Naples.   The next few projections will determine if it's Holy Sh** time or Hurricane party time.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 24, 2022)

Hang on down there Al. Hoping the best for you and everyone else.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2022)

My Best to all of you in the path on the way.
You guys usually bear the Brunt of the big storms, and wear them out before we get them.
The worst I was ever in was when I was stationed in Hawaii, back in 1970, and The Tsunami Hit there.
I was driving home from my Company HQ, and a tree went down in front of me.
So I started backing up, and another tree went down behind me. So I pulled over, parked it, and walked home to where we were living.

Usually all we get up here in SE PA is some high winds, and 10 to 16" of rain, as it passes by.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 24, 2022)

Hang tough Al...I don't wish the destruction on anyone, but it has been a relatively quiet season so far. We have a cold front passing through here Sunday night which is likely the reason it will turn north early to Florida...


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 24, 2022)

I'll pray for ya Florida people, and I'll say like I always do, "If you can leave, leave, get the hell outta Dodge for awhile."
Stay safe y'all!

You guys can send it over to me here in Bama, we haven't had a big one since Sally.
And I've so much shit on my plate right now I can't possibly notice any more.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 24, 2022)

Al, since you are no stranger to storm damage and insurance claims, you are probably hip to this suggestion, but we always took a full roll of photos of the property, cars etc., a few days before the big storms, and had them developed so they were date stamped.  This way we had solid proof of the pre-storm condition of everything.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 24, 2022)

Stay safe Al...  At the moment I can't do any prep unless I do it in the dark..  We are working 12.5 hr days right on through it (maybe) ..  Dunno when I'll get time...  Bout ready to tell work to KISS MY @$$

Last I seen they said maybe a cat 3 ...  is it still the same ??


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 24, 2022)

SmokinAl

Well the good news is it now looks like you'll avoid a direct hit, but the bad news is you'll have to deal with the East side of the storm.
But better prolonged tropical storm force winds and rains than a major hurricane in your face.


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 24, 2022)

Looks like it will pass us about 100 miles out if the projection doesn't change we might see 50 mph. Looks like it's going in to the N. I have crew all set up for Tuesday just in case. Time will tell.


----------



## schlotz (Sep 24, 2022)

Hope the path keeps improving for you Al. Best of luck to you both!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 24, 2022)

SmokinAl


 fltsfshr

You've dodged this one, chance of tropical storm winds, but plenty of rain.

NOAA keeps updating their track Westwards, if this keeps up Pensacola will be the projected landfall. J/K but ya never know.
As it stands right now Tallahassee is the bullseye.
I predict it'll make landfall on the West side of the Big Bend area.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2022)

I just checked & the track has moved to the west a bit. I think here in Sebring we will be OK this time. In one way it feels good that we won’t take a direct hit, but I sure feel sorry for whoever does. Not going to look at the weather until tomorrow morning, then we should have a better idea of what preps to make if any! I hope your right on your prediction John!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 25, 2022)

When a Hurricane gets into the gulf- the entire Gulf Coast gets nervous! So unpredictable-even with the advances in technology. No doubt that approaching front will steer this one, question now is when and how much.....

Stay safe Al. And may God bless those in it's path!


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 25, 2022)

Hunker down, you know what ya got to do, cause the rest is all up to Mama Nature. Cancelled our plans in Lake Buena Vista this week, they'll be other days. Camping out at the airport is so overated. Stay safe


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 25, 2022)

Looks like NOAA is keeping on track for Tallahassee, maybe a little East.
Lot's of time for it to wander a bit.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 25, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks like NOAA is keeping on track for Tallahassee, maybe a little East.
> Lot's of time for it to wander a bit.


Yep seems they are trying to zero it in on me. Of course I don't much believe of what they say this early. The other thing I don't understand is how they are forecasting it to be a major hurricane in the gulf heading towards us then magically it's going to loose strength before it hits us still as a hurricane but not a major hurricane. I remember what they said about Michael and also remember it being high cat 4 or cat 5 when it passed 15 miles west of me. Hopefully they will get a better forecast in the next couple days


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 25, 2022)

Piney, there is a cold front that is suppose to move through Louisiana on Tuesday. They are predicting high level wind shear that will bleed energy from the storm, so that's why they are projecting it weakening.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2022)

Everybody is really freaking out with this one. I think it is because they are so vague on the tracking. I still have a lot of damage to my house from a hail storm in April, that hasn’t been fixed yet. At least I do have a new 160 MPH roof, even though there is no gutter up there yet. I sure feel for all you guys on the west coast, and hope it misses you Piney!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 26, 2022)

Best to prepare for the worst and get the least. Sounds like the front may hold it there for awhile so lot of rain. Stay safe all. . .


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 26, 2022)

Started getting ready today. I'm just S of the projected cone but if it swings anymore E we could get hit very hard. I'm in Naples where are you?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2022)

fltsfshr said:


> Started getting ready today. I'm just S of the projected cone but if it swings anymore E we could get hit very hard. I'm in Naples where are you?



I’m in Sebring, this is where all the folks on both coasts come when these storms hit. But we are not out of the woods yet. I’ve been here for several hurricanes & we had a lot of damage from Irma a few years ago. So, not as bad as the coast, but still bad.
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 26, 2022)

And I finally got my ass outta bed...
Wow, they moved it to the East a good bit, didn't they.

Watch out Tampa, your century of avoiding direct hits may be ending.

Y'all be safe and get the hell out of Dodge if ya can.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 26, 2022)

Is there any “good” place for a hurricane to track and make landfall?

Been a couple years since I was in the panhandle and they were still recovering from Michael 

Stay safe all in the danger zone


----------



## BurntWeenie (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm in Dunedin so spent the weekend getting everything ready


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 26, 2022)

First hurricane i went through was Key West in 1968. Went to Sloppy Joes in a Jon boat. :)
Worst damage I've ever seen in Florida was Andrew. Miami, Homestead & Florida City looked like they had been nuked. Volunteered in Jamaica after Gordon. That was tough. 
I still help with spreadsheets co-ordinating volunteer aid and people logistics.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 26, 2022)

And the balloon has gone up.
They're ordering coastal evacuations in Tampa.

Predicted to strengthen to a Cat 4 Tues/Wed, and weaken to a Cat 2 by landfall.
Landfall predicted north of Tampa.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2022)

I’m still waiting until tomorrow morning to start moving stuff, these things have a mind of their own.
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm South of Tampa about 30 miles (Palmetto) .. I'm Also less than a mile away from the mouth of Tampa Bay (right at the South end of the Skyway Bridge ... So I'm more worried about storm surge ..   I see now they are saying a little south of Sarasota (Venice) Maybe...
I work at Port Manatee and the Coast Guard came and shut down all vessel operations today and all sips have to leave port and ride it out at sea...
Gonna wait until tomorrow to decide if I'm going to board up or not...

edit to say... now they say just north of Tampa...  puts me on the east side close to center... not good for storm surge...


----------



## motocrash (Sep 26, 2022)

Hope everyone stays safe, may good judgement be with you.


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Sep 26, 2022)

Y'all stay safe over there everyone


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 26, 2022)

Well Al the latest looks like somewhere between you and me. I'm just west of Tallahassee. Even if it misses me it may hit near my sister and brother in law in Crystal River and if they do get hit hard you can guess where I'll be. I'll wait till Wed morning before really doing much other than fueling vehicles. We just filled some gas cans a day or two ago and filled my 100 gal diesel fuel tank yesterday. We don't leave I have a 4wd tractor with loader and a skid steer I can cut/push my way out but if we left I might not be able to get back in without the equipment. When Michael hit we saw no county or state or any other help for two weeks a neighbor and I cleared our roads and our neighbors so we could check on all of them.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 26, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Is there any “good” place for a hurricane to track and make landfall?
> 
> Been a couple years since I was in the panhandle and they were still recovering from Michael
> 
> Stay safe all in the danger zone


There are still a good number of people in the panhandle of FL and people in S. GA trying to recover from Michael


----------



## negolien (Sep 26, 2022)

My cousin lives in Titusville so at least he's on the other side for this one. It's kinda the price you pay for living in G-Ds country like living in tornado zone. Just have to accept the risks and prepare for the worst.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 26, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm South of Tampa about 30 miles (Palmetto) .. I'm Also less than a mile away from the mouth of Tampa Bay (right at the South end of the Skyway Bridge ... So I'm more worried about storm surge ..   I see now they are saying a little south of Sarasota (Venice) Maybe...
> I work at Port Manatee and the Coast Guard came and shut down all vessel operations today and all sips have to leave port and ride it out at sea...
> Gonna wait until tomorrow to decide if I'm going to board up or not...
> 
> edit to say... now they say just north of Tampa...  puts me on the east side close to center... not good for storm surge...


Storm surge estimate right now is 5'-10' for your area.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Sep 26, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I’m still waiting until tomorrow morning to start moving stuff, these things have a mind of their own.
> Al


Be careful my friend. Don't putz with the storm.  My wifes cousin and family just moved to Tampa from Arizonia to be close to the shore.  I don't think they expected to be THIS close (and he is originally from NODAK!!) Looks like we'll even see some of Ian's flooding here in the CSRA (Augusta, GA area). 

PROST!


----------



## DougE (Sep 26, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> We don't leave I have a 4wd tractor with loader and a skid steer I can cut/push my way out but if we left I might not be able to get back in without the equipment.


Damn farmers always trying to do stuff theirself rather than waiting to get bailed out .....


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 26, 2022)

Stay safe and make smart choices everyone. Things can be replaced. 

I had to ride out a direct hit from Hurricane Allen decades ago. One hurricane in my life was one too many. It was a Cat 5 that stalled offshore and came ashore as a 3. 

BOQ roof landed on my car (Toyota Celica). I saw it happen. Later, cleared the debris and drove windowless thru 2 feet of water in spots to get home when my duties were complete. When I got home the roof shingles were gone from the duplex I was renting. Inside of the place was soaked. Ceiling caved in my bedroom and den.

And then came more rain. 

Ahhh, memories. Not good ones.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 26, 2022)

You guys stay safe and be smart. If you are in the path of the storm surge...LEAVE!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 26, 2022)

The latest model shows it stalling for around 12 hours before ejecting to the North as a TD. If that's the case, there is gonna be a lot of localized rainfall along with wind surge and nautical tides. Inundation might be a huge issue to say the least.
Hoping for the best to y'all..


----------



## mcokevin (Sep 26, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I’m still waiting until tomorrow morning to start moving stuff, these things have a mind of their own.
> Al


Al, still some crazy models showing you aren't completely out of the woods, but I think you are looking pretty OK in Sebring.  As of the 11pm NHC update you are looking like a ~90% chance to receive Tropical Storm conditions 34kt winds and a ~50% chance of 50kt winds.  

The "earliest reasonable" arrival of TS winds for you is around midnight Tuesday into Wednesday, with the "most likely" arrival around noon-2pm Wednesday. 

Keep an eye as you are still in the cone!



JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm South of Tampa about 30 miles (Palmetto) .. I'm Also less than a mile away from the mouth of Tampa Bay (right at the South end of the Skyway Bridge ... So I'm more worried about storm surge ..   I see now they are saying a little south of Sarasota (Venice) Maybe...
> I work at Port Manatee and the Coast Guard came and shut down all vessel operations today and all sips have to leave port and ride it out at sea...
> Gonna wait until tomorrow to decide if I'm going to board up or not...
> 
> edit to say... now they say just north of Tampa...  puts me on the east side close to center... not good for storm surge...


Please be careful with this one - it is the real deal, and you are not in a great spot right now :( 

Looks like it is going to stall on approach so potentially hours of serious surge conditions for somewhere on the coast, and potentially greater than a 10ft surge in the area


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 26, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm South of Tampa about 30 miles (Palmetto) .. I'm Also less than a mile away from the mouth of Tampa Bay (right at the South end of the Skyway Bridge ... So I'm more worried about storm surge ..   I see now they are saying a little south of Sarasota (Venice) Maybe...
> I work at Port Manatee and the Coast Guard came and shut down all vessel operations today and all sips have to leave port and ride it out at sea...
> Gonna wait until tomorrow to decide if I'm going to board up or not...
> 
> edit to say... now they say just north of Tampa...  puts me on the east side close to center... not good for storm surge...


Keith if y'all wanna get out of there I know a place looks like we will miss the bad stuff unless they decide to change it several more times. Even so your parking spot would be safe here with the building protecting it I happen to know the builder and that building ain't moving


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 26, 2022)

That^^^^^^is why this forum is so awesome! Everybody helping everybody!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 26, 2022)

Tampa is now forecast for a direct hit.
But still time for it to wander more.

I urge those on the coast from Naples to Steinhatchee to evacuate if you can. 
Especially people in the Ft. Meyers / Cape Coral areas as the storm surge there may be devastating.
Those inland from Gainesville to Labelle might should do the same.
Get out you guys!
Get out even if you're not right in the middle of it.
The East side will be wicked.

Two years ago we dodged Sally being on the West side of Mobile Bay.
But the East side and further got slammed, friends of mine lost everything.
Don't be them in water up to your waist, in the rain/wind with no transportation or shelter, wet cold and scared shitless.

***Below are excerpts from some folks I knew who lost it all in Sally.***

Facebook is full of my friends and acquaintances who live on the other side of Mobile Bay, and along the beaches, who're getting absolutely hammered.  It's bad, my friend David just posted this,


> Lost the ceiling in the garage and now the kitchen ceiling just hit the floor. Roofing has failed. Also, power is out.


Now nothing.

My best hunting/fishing buddy bugged out to his hunting property near Grove Hill, AL, His main home is in Orange Beach.
Roll of the dice if it'll still be in one piece tomorrow afternoon.

Dozens more people I know live down that way.

Scott Kennedy
Nasty down here, our fence is gone, neighbors porch collapsed. Lots of flooding. Moving into the eye now though so hopefully that’s the worst of it

Stephen Franklin
John ChileRelleno Cox
our cars are floating away from our house and windows about to be blown out."

Tony Bearden
It’s getting real here! Just lost power and waters 10 foot from the door.

Four people I know right there, plus others, lost homes and vehicles.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 27, 2022)

Latest track as of 1am 9/27 has it shifted slightly to the east before hooking it North....stay salty and stay safe.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 27, 2022)

This mornings track has it dead on Tampa Bay (Bradenton, Palmetto.. that's me) as a 3...  boarding up today...

Jerry... Thanks for the offer brother...  but my biggest fear is getting stuck in traffic on the interstate with no gas to be had...

Praying that forecasters are wrong (as they usually are) and it changes before making landfall here....

Hang on tight everybody...


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 27, 2022)

Better safe than sorry! 

Praying for low impact damage, hoping for the best for all those affected by this storm.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 27, 2022)

I just wish it was Friday & we can start the cleanup. Good luck Keith. You can always come over here, if you need to evacuate. Only about 1 1/2 hours from us, No RV hookup, but we have blow up beds & whole house gen. Stay safe brother!
Al


----------



## mcokevin (Sep 27, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I just wish it was Friday & we can start the cleanup. Good luck Keith. You can always come over here, if you need to evacuate. Only about 1 1/2 hours from us, No RV hookup, but we have blow up beds & whole house gen. Stay safe brother!
> Al


As Tom Petty said, the waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## clifish (Sep 27, 2022)

My daughter is scheduled to fly into Tampa next week and visit a friend in Gainsville...might not happen


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 27, 2022)

Stay safe everyone.

I sure am glad i dont have the hurricane pucker anymore.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Sep 27, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> It sure looks like were gonna take a hit from this storm.
> Haven’t got my home repaired from the hail storm we had in April.
> They are supposed to start on Monday, but with a potential major hurricane possibly affecting us on Wed.
> I don’t want to have part of the work done, & have a storm hit us.
> ...


Good Luck and batten down. for once I'm happt to be on the SE coast.  got 6 "of rain last night from feeder bands.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 27, 2022)

Doesn't look or sound good for many. Play the safe card please. You can't stop what is going to happen but you may live another day. Prayers to all. . .


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 27, 2022)

Predicted to be a Cat 4 at landfall.

Track is now forecast to make landfall between Sarasota and Port Charlotte.  It's current projected track goes directly through Lakeland and Orlando.
It should be downgraded to a tropical storm by the time it reaches Orlando.

And we know it'll likely move more, so Tampa looks like it'll keep it's century long record of not being hit directly by a hurricane.



 SmokinAl
 , I'm worried about ya man.
Right now you are in for one hell of a ride.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 27, 2022)

Storm surge forecasts for Port Charlotte, Cape Coral, Ft. Meyers south end and down to Naples and Marco Island is really looking bad.


 fltsfshr
 get out, get a hotel in Miami if any are left!


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 27, 2022)

We're hanging in there.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm all set (I hope)...  Windows boarded... everything inside...  30 gals. gas for gen set (plus both vehicles filled)... Pictures of everything inside and out ...








The windows not covered are tempered glass







Just a few pics ...  No wind or rain YET ... just a little sprinkle


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 27, 2022)

Grab Forest Gump and lieutenant Dan on your way out!! <sarc> LOL!!

Stay safe my friends on SMF in Fla.!!!!! I have major sympathy pains with you guys right now....I don't with that crap on anyone!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 27, 2022)

My daughter and son-in-law are in Fort Myers in Zone E. 
No evacuation orders yet.  They said they will stay put and ride it out. 

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 27, 2022)

fltsfshr said:


> We're hanging in there.


We rode out Hugo in 1989, *NEVER AGAIN!! *We were lucky...


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 27, 2022)

You all are making me really glad to be up here in the "middle".
Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you....


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 27, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> We rode out Hugo in 1989, *NEVER AGAIN!! *We were lucky...


I'm having flashbacks! Hugo.....<shudder> that one scared the crap out of me!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 27, 2022)

If it keeps doing like it is, it'll impact Ft. Meyer or lower.


 fltsfshr
  and 

 SmokinAl
 y'all just keep looking worse and worse for this one.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 27, 2022)

Stay safe Florida smf'ers. We had a weird winter of tornadoes last year. Lives can be changed in an instant. Please check in after the storm so we know y'all are ok!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 27, 2022)

It's times like this that make me glad I live in the land of -40 degrees temps that last 4 to 6 months a year.
Sitting here worrying about all you folks on hurricane watch.  Please stay safe.
Gary


----------



## DougE (Sep 27, 2022)

Living in hurricane land is bad, but at least there is some warning that one is approaching. Tornado land, while damage is more localized, sucks worse because there isn't really any way to predict when and where they will hit.

That said, y'all be safe if you're in the path of this storm.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 27, 2022)

God have his blessings for all to remain safe and sound. It seems those that try not to heed warnings paid the price.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 27, 2022)

Like I said before the worst part is waiting. No, make that, the worst part is the cleanup!
Al


----------



## mcokevin (Sep 27, 2022)

Prep complete here in Orlando. Not forecast to get it too bad, but looks like Cat 1 or strong TS just about over my house right now.

Cafe lights down, patio furniture inside, pool fence removed, and most importantly for this crowd the smoker and grill are securely strapped to a column - those puppies aren’t going anywhere!


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 27, 2022)

Hunker down and stay safe guys !
It's projected to be in my area Friday as a tropical storm. Area traffic picked up today and I'm sure it will steady tomorrow along 
I-95 and I-16.

Keith


----------



## clifish (Sep 27, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Hunker down and stay safe guys !
> It's projected to be in my area Friday as a tropical storm. Area traffic picked up today and I'm sure it will steady tomorrow along
> I-95 and I-16.
> 
> Keith


Lock down the MB 1050 and stay safe


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 27, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> This mornings track has it dead on Tampa Bay (Bradenton, Palmetto.. that's me) as a 3...  boarding up today...
> 
> Jerry... Thanks for the offer brother...  but my biggest fear is getting stuck in traffic on the interstate with no gas to be had...
> 
> ...


I wouldn't leave you sitting on the side of the road I have gas.  We are no longer even in the cone of uncertainty


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 27, 2022)

Be safe everyone. I can't imagine what is going through y'all's minds.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 27, 2022)

Saw Broward county just had a damaging tornado


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 27, 2022)

9pm update has moved the track a little further N of me. We're still going to catch a big chunk of it as it slides up the coast.


----------



## mcokevin (Sep 27, 2022)

clifish said:


> Lock down the MB 1050 and stay safe


My 1050 is strapped to a column!  Not going anywhere


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 27, 2022)

Wow, from what I see of this, much of Port Charlotte, Punta Gorda, Cape Coral, Ft. Myers and coastal communities southward to Naples, may not exist come Thursday due to just the storm surge/flooding.

Prayers to those of you who're hunkering in place.
Hope y'all come through it okay.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 28, 2022)

Right now it looks like we are going to take a pretty good hit, as the NE quadrant will be at our door this afternoon. Hope it’s not a Cat 3 when it passes by. Also hope it doesn’t destroy Hammock State park like Irma did.
Al


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 28, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Right now it looks like we are going to take a pretty good hit, as the NE quadrant will be at our door this afternoon. Hope it’s not a Cat 3



Al, hope you do not get a major hit from this storm but does not look good for that area of Florida.
I know you are prepared , but it still sucks to go through these storms.
Hold on and duck down.
You are right Mother Nature is pissed .

David


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 28, 2022)

here it comes.... rain and wind starting to pick up


----------



## normanaj (Sep 28, 2022)

My cousin and her family moved to Tampa from central NH this past Winter. They've never experienced a hurricane before.


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 28, 2022)

So far so good. Winds are picking up but the rain side seems to have shifted to the W of the eye. Storm is just passing Naples. We're getting gusts up to 70 at the house.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 28, 2022)

Storm blew up overnight.. Just saw the latest update-155mph. winds....strong CAT.4. She's gonna pack a punch for sure! You guys that stayed are in for a ride.. Stay safe!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 28, 2022)

Luckily..  we are on the North and West of it now


----------



## tbern (Sep 28, 2022)

best of luck to all in the path of the storm, hopefully it gets over quickly with as little damage as possible!


----------



## fxsales1959 (Sep 28, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> It sure looks like were gonna take a hit from this storm.
> Haven’t got my home repaired from the hail storm we had in April.
> They are supposed to start on Monday, but with a potential major hurricane possibly affecting us on Wed.
> I don’t want to have part of the work done, & have a storm hit us.
> ...


wishing you well my friend. we're on the east side. had tornados last night. luckily no damage her,e but he local airport a few blocks away got pretty f'd up.  Let us know how you fared when you can.


----------



## clifish (Sep 28, 2022)

Good Luck Al,  it does look like it took a southerly turn a bit making it worse.  Also "heard" it is a cat 5 offshore.  Stay safe and let us know how you (and everyone here) fared?


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 28, 2022)

Just going by. 
	

		
			
		

		
	















Stay Safe


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 28, 2022)

I'm praying for you guys.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2022)

Hang on guys!!!
We're rooting for you ALL !! And Praying!
Somebody grab Toto !!
And grab Dorothy too!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 28, 2022)

I sure hope my internet doesn’t go out. It is starting to blow pretty good here now & it’s still a long ways out. OH BOY, just got a tornado warning on my phone. Later guys!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 28, 2022)

G'luck y'all, it's too late to run now.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 28, 2022)

Sometimes your the bug...  Sometimes your the windshield


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 28, 2022)

Good luck you guys! Stay safe!


----------



## tallbm (Sep 28, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I sure hope my internet doesn’t go out. It is starting to blow pretty good here now & it’s still a long ways out. OH BOY, just got a tornado warning on my phone. Later guys!
> Al


Stay safe Al, will be praying for you and the family.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 28, 2022)

From media reports, the various power companies are staging work trucks.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 28, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> From media reports, the various power companies are staging work trucks.
> View attachment 644716


During Sandy, we (161ARW in Phoenix, AZ) were loading Salt River Project and Arizona Public Service trucks and equipment on  C-17s to help out with the rebuilds and repairs. At the same time our KC-135's were flying evacuees and pets out of the way. The coordination of these efforts is of amazing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 28, 2022)

So far so good, hopefully I will be on in the morning saying all is well! If not it’s because I don’t have cell service or internet.
A


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Sep 28, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> So far so good, hopefully I will be on in the morning saying all is well! If not it’s because I don’t have cell service or internet.
> A



Good luck Al hope you all stay safe. Keep us posted


----------



## mcokevin (Sep 28, 2022)

Well, I waited until 3pm to crack a beer.  Pretty impressed with myself to be honest.  Stay safe all.  

 SmokinAl
 thinking of you - hope you are safe.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 28, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> So far so good, hopefully I will be on in the morning saying all is well! If not it’s because I don’t have cell service or internet.
> A


We're hoping all is well. My brother in law is in Ft. Myers and he just reported ' Here it comes"..


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 28, 2022)

Just saw some early pics. of storm surge from Cape Coral...they are getting their teeth kicked in right now. 8-10ft. of water and rising in some spots.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 28, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> So far so good,


Heard them just now talking about Sebring on the news .


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 28, 2022)

Lots of Live coverage on YouTube for us on the "No Typhoons (aka Hurricanes) But Lots of Earthquakes" coast. Looks like it's gonna cross FL, reach the Atlantic, and hopefully not reform to smack the East Coast.

Stay safe.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 28, 2022)

Wow. The flooding in Naples. Wow.

Just saw the flooding in Ft. Myers. Another double wow.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 28, 2022)

What I don't understand is how a newsman can relay the instructions to evacuate, seek shelter, etc. then go into the street with a microphone and a baseball helmet to show how fast the flying debris is.
Don't try this at home kids..


----------



## DougE (Sep 28, 2022)

pit 4 brains said:


> What I don't understand is how a newsman can relay the instructions to evacuate, seek shelter, etc. then go into the street with a microphone and a baseball helmet to show how fast the flying debris is.


The word moron comes to mind ........


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 28, 2022)

DougE said:


> The word moron comes to mind ........


"marooned' moron......


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 28, 2022)

Heavy rain is predicted in many areas as the storm passes. When I was in Hur. Allen, after the eye passed, the town where I lived got 18" in a VERY short period. There was a street light on a corner near my duplex. It was raining so hard all I could see was the glow of the light, like looking through fog.

My street started flooding. I sat by my open front door inside the house, under a porch cover. It was the last dry spot in the house. I'd pick a spot to look at on the front walk as the water advanced. When I looked away for a couple minutes then looked back, that spot would be submerged.

The water advanced right up to my door jamb. Then I hear a truck. A big friggin Army NG truck drove down the center of the street. A three foot wave of water came rolling toward my door! I slammed the door and the water came squirting in underneath. So much for the last dry spot.

At least the Navy would have been in a boat! **


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 28, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> At least the Navy would have been in a boat! **


Adrift.
Wishing the Marines had secured a landing site..

Back to the Hurricane.. No contact with brother in law. Hopefully just power and cell outages.

Edit at 1825L .. Just got word from Tim. Text / cell coverage is limited to impossible around Ft. Meyers.


----------



## DougE (Sep 28, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> "marooned' moron......


Being as I have spent most of my life as an arborist (no longer practicing) and have spent plenty of time doing storm work in far less than ideal conditions, these posers are out there getting their jollies thinking they are in real danger. They haven't got a clue.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 28, 2022)

It's times like this that I'll gladly take our winter weather. Stay safe my southern friends. If it's any consolation we're suffering through massive 10 mph winds here. It's tough, but I think we'll survive. 

Prayers to all

Chris


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 28, 2022)

Sure hope Al is doing ok through this thing it didn't look very nice in his area. We had to drive on I-10 a bit today and lots of power company trucks from all over the place heading toward Lake City to stage. There were a lot more caravans of the power trucks yesterday. Saw quite a few semis with big diesel generators east bound as well.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 28, 2022)

The aftermath always sucks.

We were out of power for a month with Katrina. sucked real bad....


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 28, 2022)

Looking like a bullseye for Sebring! Hang in there Al!!! Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 28, 2022)

Yep 

 SmokinAl
 isn't in a good place.
Sebring has been getting absolutely slammed, and may well catch the eye of this storm while it's still a Cat 2.

Praying for ya man, hope y'all come through this with your health.


----------



## schlotz (Sep 28, 2022)

Come on Al, hang in there!


----------



## DougE (Sep 28, 2022)

Al's one of them iron man dudes, If he don't make it nobody will.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 28, 2022)

The eye of Ian is directly over 

 SmokinAl
  right now and it's a Cat 1.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 28, 2022)

Should be calm now....but then the back end of the storm blows EVERYTHYING in the opposite direction! There is usually more damage after the wind shifts...the initial barrage weakens trees and power lines, then the shift blows them down.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 28, 2022)

Just checked the Weather Channel for Sebring. 72°F with 57mph winds. Gusts to 70mph.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 28, 2022)

last I saw on FOX, the Sebring area got 17-24" of rain while the eye passed and they're not out of the woods yet..


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 28, 2022)

Naples got slammed hard with storm surge and more.
Here's to hoping 

 fltsfshr
 is okay.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 29, 2022)

Checking in... No power.. no internet.. some trees down... RV garage took a beating... Waiting for daylight to see how bad


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 29, 2022)

After some drinks/moonshine yesterday... We went for a ride in golf cart in middle of storm... Wasn't good.. trees and wires down everywhere...


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 29, 2022)

If you're riding it out stay safe !
If you're on the road there are many scions along I-16 W from Savanah that are out of gas until later today. If you're up this way and need something let me know !

Keith


----------



## mcokevin (Sep 29, 2022)

All good here. Avoided the worst. About 15” of rain. Before and after of the pond behind our house.


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 29, 2022)

Alrighty Florida SMF’ers…..check in and let us know your safe.
Jim


----------



## BurntWeenie (Sep 29, 2022)

All good here. Power but no internet. Debris everywhere


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> All good here. Avoided the worst. About 15” of rain. Before and after of the pond behind our house.
> View attachment 644729


Love that Before & After !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## mcokevin (Sep 29, 2022)

Has anyone heard from Al?  Worried as Sebring had a direct hit and was still strong then.  Sent him a PM with my cell number, but not sure when he will be able to see it.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 29, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Alrighty Florida SMF’ers…..check in and let us know your safe.
> Jim


Yes, it's time for a roll call...


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 29, 2022)

We all know that for many it could take several days before even temporary cell towers are brought in, not to mention power and other services.


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 29, 2022)

Living on a generator.  Lost a lot of green stuff in the yard a bit of fence and some of our lanai screen.  Finally able to get to our business. They're going down to check it now. We think it flooded but we don't know yet. Lots of damage here especially North of us. My son had a couple bodies floating in the canal by his house.
Glad we made it. Our total sympathies to those who live North of us.  This was a major storm event.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 29, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Yes, it's time for a roll call...


I expect folks have more to do right now than checking in. We'll just have to wait and hope for the best....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 29, 2022)

No power, no phone, no internet,


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 29, 2022)

First time using the cell phone to access SMF... Sorry about double pics


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 29, 2022)

I know it might be awhile before we hear from Al but they are definitely in my thoughts and prayers. Glad to see some have checked in stay safe


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 29, 2022)

fltsfshr said:


> My son had a couple bodies floating in the canal by his house.
> Glad we made it. Our total sympathies to those who live North of us. This was a major storm event.


So sad...Heard the sheriff of Fort Myers say he expects the deaths to be in the hundreds....


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 29, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> So sad...Heard the sheriff of Fort Myers say he expects the deaths to be in the hundreds....


Spent vacation there years back . I can't even imagine what it was like for them . Just not much to it . It rained hard when we were there and it took 2 days for the water to drain off the streets . I feel for them .


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 29, 2022)

Headline:
'Looks Like Atom Bomb Dropped': Hurricane Ian Levels Neighborhoods In Southwest Florida

The pictures.....WOW! Getting serious flashbacks to Katrina!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 29, 2022)

Ft. Myers pier and beach are gone.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 29, 2022)

Likely Al is without power right now...


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 29, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Likely Al is without power right now...
> View attachment 644741


Yeah, saw that a few minutes before ya posted, his area is for all intents 100%.
Gonna be awhile.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 29, 2022)

This thing isn't over.
After pummeling my brother in law, it's now headed for us here in South Carolina.


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 29, 2022)

My prayers sent  for all Floridians.... hope you good and safe Al...


----------



## forktender (Sep 29, 2022)

Prayers sent for every one of you effected by this disastrous storm.

Also, prayers go out to my fellow delta rats, watermen and waterfowl hunters that risk their lives rescuing complete strangers stranded in the flood zones and hard to reach areas of the coast. There is nobody more well-equipped and use to navigating treacherous, debris filled swollen waterways than my brothers in their little green backwater surface drive mud and air boats. 

God Bless The Cajun NAVY, nothing can stop us, do us proud, brothers.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 29, 2022)

^^^^Yep. I know people that volunteer for that organization. And both my brother an I were out rescuing during the flood of 2016. Last I heard, The first wave of search and rescue professionals left early and a large contengent of support personel and volunteers were on their way to Florida with a caravan of boats, pots and supplies.....

Cajun Navy groups jump into action after Hurricane Ian slams Florida​


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 29, 2022)

https://www.wwltv.com/article/weath...-ian/289-61fcc22d-4601-4cf6-a375-23b22238f085


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 29, 2022)

The Louisiana National Guard is also on the way with a massive caravan of supplies....


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 29, 2022)

forktender said:


> Prayers sent for every one of you effected by this disastrous storm.
> 
> Also, prayers go out to my fellow delta rats, watermen and waterfowl hunters that risk their lives rescuing complete strangers stranded in the flood zones and hard to reach areas of the coast. There is nobody more well-equipped and use to navigating treacherous, debris filled swollen waterways than my brothers in their little green backwater surface drive mud and air boats.
> 
> ...





indaswamp said:


> The Louisiana National Guard is also on the way with a massive caravan of supplies....


Yes indeed! 
I would personally like to thank and tip my hat to the linemen who are lined up to get the power grid back up and running. These folks are going to be working around the clock to fix a very complicated mess. And, somehow, do it quickly and safely.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 29, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Likely Al is without power right now...
> ...


Al has a 20 kW generator and 500 gal LPG tank for backup.
They may not even be in their home at this point.


----------



## forktender (Sep 29, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> ^^^^Yep. I know people that volunteer for that organization. And both my brother an I were out rescuing during the flood of 2016. Last I heard, The first wave of search and rescue professionals left early and a large contengent of support personel and volunteers were on their way to Florida with a caravan of boats, pots and supplies.....
> 
> Cajun Navy groups jump into action after Hurricane Ian slams Florida​


If I were closer, I'd be right there with them. I was born and raised running the CA Delta. And have many years of running mud boats in raging flood water, chasing ducks and geese. I own a 1850 custom made Prodrive boat that was made by Warren Coco, back when he was making boats for Pek and KP of ProDrive. It has a 36 Brigg's that has all the stage 4 mod's you can do to these engines along with custom prop's for every occasion. I've been running mud boats on the delta chasing waterfowl for many, many years now. I wish I was closer, my boat can get into places that many other mud boats couldn't even think about getting into.
 Furthermore, I've donated many times to the Cajun NAVY, what a great cause!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 30, 2022)

Checking in. No elec, phone, or internet. Next door oak tree down in my yard, about 60-70 banana trees down in my yard. Didn’t know what was going on, and the wind died down. Couldn’t sleep, so went for a walk to see how everyone else made out. Never realized until now that I was out for a walk in the eye. So I guess I can add to my list “I walked in the eye of a hurricane”. Don’t know when I’ll get a chance to get back on, but Judy & I are fine. The house & Gazebo came thru without any damage. I took some before & after photo’s, but they are not showing up on my iPad. I have a couple of before’s, but the after’s are brutal. I’ll try to post them when I can.
Before:










I’m going to have to get a dumpster for all the debris I have.
Thanks everyone for thinking of us, we sure appreciate it.
Al & Judy


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 30, 2022)

Good deal Al,.. as far as debris goes... Usually it can be placed/piled  on the side of the road after storms without being bagged or tied...


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 30, 2022)

Great to hear from you Al and glad you had no damage to your home! Or to you during your "walk" !

Keith


----------



## robrpb (Sep 30, 2022)

Good to hear Al you and Judy are okay.

Rob


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 30, 2022)

pit 4 brains said:


> This thing isn't over.
> After pummeling my brother in law, it's now headed for us here in South Carolina.


Yep, plenty of wind and rain here now, but not nearly what Florida got hit with. Currently winds are steady at about 35-40 MPH with gusts to 50+...


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Sep 30, 2022)

Good news Al. Keep us posted


----------



## bakerman (Sep 30, 2022)

Great news you all are okay Al.


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 30, 2022)

So glad you and all are OK.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## BurntWeenie (Sep 30, 2022)

Glad I don't have any pictures to post of damage. I feel for the folks south of here


----------



## schlotz (Sep 30, 2022)

Glad to hear you two made it. Thanks for the update.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 30, 2022)

Glad you are okay Al.


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 30, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Yep, plenty of wind and rain here now, but not nearly what Florida got hit with. Currently winds are steady at about 35-40 MPH with gusts to 50+...


 Stay safe Charles! It passed us and heading to see you. Ian must won't some of that gumbo

Keith


----------



## tbern (Sep 30, 2022)

great to hear from you, Al!  but sorry for all the damage!


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 30, 2022)

Good to hear, have family up in Auburndale and haven't heard a thing. Time to fire up smokers, people be getting hungry soon. Be safe.


----------



## mcokevin (Sep 30, 2022)

Good stuff Al!  I am not too far from you - if your local stores are out of supplies and you need anything I can drive some stuff down to you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2022)

Glad to hear You & Judy got through unscathed, Al !!
Storms are always different, so we never know until after who was involved the most.
Somebody who knows how should start some kind of "Map with Florida points & cities marked. Then SMF members could add their name to a list, and put their number on the Map to show where they reside. "Strictly voluntary".

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 30, 2022)

Very glad to hear Al, and all others that were affected by this storm. Many up the coastline may have some issues also. Stay safe all, especially now with the cleanup, don't get in a hurry and put yourself in jeopardy.


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Sep 30, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Glad to hear You & Judy got through unscathed, Al !!
> Storms are always different, so we never know until after who was involved the most.
> Somebody who knows how should start some kind of "Map with Florida points & cities marked. Then SMF members could add their name to a list, and put their number on the Map to show where they reside. "Strictly voluntary".
> 
> Bear


Is tthere a reason this forum doesn't have a place in your profile to put where you're from/live?


----------



## DougE (Sep 30, 2022)

JIMSMOKES said:


> Is tthere a reason this forum doesn't have a place in your profile to put where you're from/live?


It does.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 30, 2022)

JIMSMOKES said:


> a place in your profile to put where you're from/live?


Mouse over the users profile pic . If they have it listed it ill show up . Some choose not to add it .


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Sep 30, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Mouse over the users profile pic . If they have it listed it ill show up . Some choose not to add it .


Couldn't see it or anywhere on mine to put it. Is it a paid membership thang.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 30, 2022)

Glad to see more florida SMF's posting up...especially you Al! Y'all stay safe and watch for downed power lines!


----------



## DougE (Sep 30, 2022)

JIMSMOKES said:


> Is it a paid membership thang


No. Plenty of non-premium members have their location listed. It's on the account details page down toward the bottom.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 30, 2022)

It's great to hear from more Floridian members, that they're safe and healthy.
Property can be replaced or learned to live without, but not health or lives.



 SmokinAl

I watched your area closely and saw when the eye passed over.  Funny now to imagine you out for a late stroll in it.  I was in Ivan's eye and knew it, it was slightly eerie and very much surreal.

My best wishes for those who still have yet to deal with Ian.


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 30, 2022)

Our business is completely destroyed. Waiting for insurance adjusters now. Living on a generator. Fortunately we're still alive.  My house is at Barefoot beach. Storm surge came within a few  hundred feet of us.  Ft Myers Beach is a total wipeout.
Naples was completely inundated with storm surge.
It's a mess but we're still and alive. Lots of neighbors helping neighbors. Lots of bbq going as there is no power to many homes that survived Ian. What everyone needs now is power and fuel so the cleanup can continue. Lots of people looking for a place to live as they try to deal with the loss of everything they own.


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 30, 2022)

Glad you made it through Al! “Walked in the eye of a hurricane!”


----------



## rjob (Sep 30, 2022)

Operation bbq relief website has the group mobilized and headed to Florida.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 30, 2022)

It is always a huge relief to hear from folks again. So glad everyone is safe. The scary part is over. The hard part is just beginning. Help in any way you can.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 30, 2022)

Al and if you Floridians glad you came through alive!! Sounds like a lot of work ahead for all of you and the state overall. Can’t imagine going through this.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2022)

Good to hear you Florida folks made it safe and sound. Stay strong. 

Geeze Al, taking a stroll thru the eye isn't on many peoples bucket list. Glad you and Judy are safe. 

Chris


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 30, 2022)

Al glad you and Judy made it through with just clean up work to do I saw the eye wall just before getting into your area and was worried for ya.

fltsfhr sorry to hear about your business hopefully the insurance company makes it right and you can get it back up and running quickly

​


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 30, 2022)

Al if it makes you feel any better I have been up in a bucket truck during the eye of a hurricane cutting a tree off a house. I can tell you I was working very fast 
I have done some other dumb things in hurricanes as well but most of them I was on duty with the fire dept.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 30, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Good to hear you Florida folks made it safe and sound. Stay strong.
> 
> Geeze Al, taking a stroll thru the eye isn't on many peoples bucket list. Glad you and Judy are safe.
> 
> Chris


Walking in the eye of Ivan was instantly at the top of mine when we knew we'd be in it.
Hell that's a once in a lifetime experience for very very few people.
It's right up there with all my most intense memories, losing my virginity, first skydive and a few more jumps, getting married, kids being born-I caught all three, walking in the eye of a hurricane...


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 30, 2022)

Well...count me in the "I walked in the eye of a Hurricane" club.... Andrew in '92 and Gustav '08 and Ida 2021...I'd gladly give up the distinction if I could erase the destruction.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 30, 2022)

rjob said:


> Operation bbq relief website has the group mobilized and headed to Florida.



I am signed up with them... They deployed to Tampa.. Got a email from them asking to volunteer... Would love to but we are so swamped at work


----------



## clifish (Sep 30, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Al if it makes you feel any better I have been up in a bucket truck during the eye of a hurricane cutting a tree off a house. I can tell you I was working very fast
> I have done some other dumb things in hurricanes as well but most of them I was on duty with the fire dept.


Walked in the Eye of hurricane Gloria here in NY while I was a volunteer in the FD.  Remember using a chain saw to cut trees and limbs out of the way to get the ambulance through to a patient.

Also walked in the eye of hurricane Sandy,  that was devastating to our shores,  but sure brought all the neighbors together for the next couple weeks.


----------



## BB-que (Sep 30, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Checking in. No elec, phone, or internet. Next door oak tree down in my yard, about 60-70 banana trees down in my yard. Didn’t know what was going on, and the wind died down. Couldn’t sleep, so went for a walk to see how everyone else made out. Never realized until now that I was out for a walk in the eye. So I guess I can add to my list “I walked in the eye of a hurricane”. Don’t know when I’ll get a chance to get back on, but Judy & I are fine. The house & Gazebo came thru without any damage. I took some before & after photo’s, but they are not showing up on my iPad. I have a couple of before’s, but the after’s are brutal. I’ll try to post them when I can.
> Before:
> View attachment 644751
> 
> ...


Glad everybody ok Al.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 30, 2022)

YAAYYYYYYY ...  Just got phone (land line) and internet back...


----------



## clifish (Sep 30, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> YAAYYYYYYY ...  Just got phone (land line) and internet back...


Glad to hear it...how is Tampa overall?  My daughter (20) is scheduled to fly there next Wednesday and Uber  to Gainesville.. not thrilled with the idea.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 30, 2022)

As far as I know Tampa is ok... I try to avoid the place like the plague ...  Airport just opened back up today...


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 1, 2022)

Well Judy & I cleaned up the whole yard yesterday. Had it piled in the front yard thinking they would be around today to pick it up. No, we were told that debris pickup will begin in 2 weeks. So my buddy with a big tree service trailer came over & loaded up everything. At least the mess is gone, but my neighbors tree is still partly in my yard, and he doesn’t seem to be too concerned about it. He is up North. We have been cooking everything in the back yard, but it sure is heartbreaking to see the way it looks now. But I sure thank God that we are OK, & that I really don’t have any permanent damage. Those poor folks in SWFL are sure in our prayers. Haven’t really seen much news or pictures. I’m at the community clubhouse now using their WiFi. So trying to catch up & see what is going on. Will try to keep everyone updated, but it looks like a long road back to normal. 
Al


----------



## fltsfshr (Oct 1, 2022)

Can't go near our business.  I have two guys working at the house just beginning the clean up here. This is going to take awhile. Only way I can get on here is using usb tethering to my notebook. Have a couple refugees from Marco Isand staying with us. BBQ just made it's first breakfast.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 1, 2022)

Have a few photos
Before:







After:





 My neighbors tree, and the water is just about ready to flood my yard, but it didn’t get any higher.






Try to check in tomorrow.
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 1, 2022)

fltsfshr said:


> Can't go near our business.  I have two guys working at the house just beginning the clean up here. This is going to take awhile. Only way I can get on here is using usb tethering to my notebook. Have a couple refugees from Marco Isand staying with us. BBQ just made it's first breakfast.



You got hit far worse than me, it will be weeks before things are back too normal here, and I imagine months for you.
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 1, 2022)

Our neighbor works for the county...  She heard ''unofficially'' that we are out of luck on power for one to two weeks... Waiting on engineers... 

WTF do we need engineers for...  to tell them how to hook the wires back together


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 1, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Our neighbor works for the county...  She heard ''unofficially'' that we are out of luck on power for one to two weeks... Waiting on engineers...
> 
> WTF do we need engineers for...  to tell them how to hook the wires back together


Infrastructure Assessment. They need to know what needs to be replace that was damaged.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 2, 2022)

Woo Hoo, I just figured out how to use our DVD player, so at least we watched a couple of movies last night. I think 70% of our county has no elec. The sewer plant lost power & sewage started backing up & coming out of the sewer grates. We are supposed to boil water, cause the water plant lost power too. 





Banana trees are pretty much gone, but I didn’t even have one broken bulb on the gazebo.
Al


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 2, 2022)

Al, I'm thankful that you 2 are doing well all things considered. Stay safe...


----------



## clifish (Oct 2, 2022)

Bannana trees will grow back pretty quickly.  I cut mine down to the ground every year in NY and they come back the next year 10' high


----------



## fltsfshr (Oct 2, 2022)

<-like my pic? Happy banana. My bananas made it. , my bamboo grove has no leaves. The sea grape did the best of all my trees.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 2, 2022)

It is a shame that something like that can destroy the beauty of things so quickly, but they too shall revive.
Just glad you people are still accounted for.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 2, 2022)

clifish said:


> Bannana trees will grow back pretty quickly. I cut mine down to the ground every year in NY and they come back the next year 10' high


They are not use to having to cut them down in south Florida....pretty much grow all year! LOL! They grow year round some years in extreme south Louisiana...but not always.....


----------



## fltsfshr (Oct 2, 2022)

Here's a storm tidbit. This pic is from the Dome Houses off Marco Island. They've been in ruins for years as the canes and erosion have put them out to sea. They are no more. Should make for great fishing with all that new underwater chunks of concrete.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 2, 2022)

I can see the GPS coordinate name now.........."Dome Home Drum Hole".


----------



## fltsfshr (Oct 2, 2022)

Here you go. 25°50′43″N 81°40′52″W


----------



## fltsfshr (Oct 2, 2022)

We had  refugee wander in.  There's no pasture within miles of us.
MOO


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 2, 2022)

fltsfshr said:


> Here's a storm tidbit. This pic is from the Dome Houses off Marco Island. They've been in ruins for years as the canes and erosion have put them out to sea. They are no more. Should make for great fishing with all that new underwater chunks of concrete.
> View attachment 644946


Kind'a sad, that was a great landmark and photo op for boaters.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 2, 2022)

fltsfshr said:


> We had  refugee wander in.  There's no pasture within miles of us.
> MOO
> View attachment 644958


Pen him, feed him and if unclaimed fill the freezer when the power comes back.


----------



## fltsfshr (Oct 2, 2022)

We named him Steak


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 2, 2022)

YIPPPPPPIIEEEE....   Power back on about 3:00 today...  won't know how to act to take a hot shower ...


----------



## fltsfshr (Oct 2, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> YIPPPPPPIIEEEE....   Power back on about 3:00 today...  won't know how to act to take a hot shower ...


Oh yea I know that shower felt good. Went through the same thing.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 2, 2022)

fltsfshr said:


> We had  refugee wander in.  There's no pasture within miles of us.
> MOO
> View attachment 644958


Excellent consolation prize!!


----------



## DougE (Oct 2, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Excellent consolation prize!!


Free beef, processing fees aside ......


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 3, 2022)

Power back on here too!
Al


----------



## tbern (Oct 3, 2022)

great that some progress is being made to get things back to normal, hopefully it continues to move ahead quickly!!


----------



## fltsfshr (Oct 3, 2022)

Last night broiled some steaks, poured a scotch and felt sorry for myself. Today I hired Servpro. Based on their rates they're a good stock investment.  Rented 2 storage units one for slightly wet and one for wet and nasty. I'd hate to be the adjuster that has go in and smell the wet and nasty. 
Slowly the recovery is coming together. Last night just as the Game of Thrones prequel started the cable came on. I'm still confused.


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 3, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> It sure looks like were gonna take a hit from this storm.
> Haven’t got my home repaired from the hail storm we had in April.
> They are supposed to start on Monday, but with a potential major hurricane possibly affecting us on Wed.
> I don’t want to have part of the work done, & have a storm hit us.
> ...


Hope all is well AL. We were on a cruise ship in Key West the day before, barely got away over to Nassau but it was still rough. We are back home safe now and I hope ya'll made it through ok.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 4, 2022)

Things are starting to get back to normal, trying to get my propane tank filled up for the next storm, but am on a wait list. Big oak tree down in backyard, don’t know when that will be gone since it’s my neighbors tree & he isn’t in town. It sure is nice to have tv & internet again. Stores are starting to get the shelves restocked & we have gas stations open all over. Still have damage to the house from April hail storm, they were supposed to start on that tomorrow. We’ll see!
Some houses that were damaged from the hail & weren’t fixed yet. Then really damaged from Ina, don’t know how the insurance works for that. Made a big pot of bean soup yesterday, so we will be eating that for a couple of days. Along with copious amounts of Vodka!
Al


----------



## mcokevin (Oct 4, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Along with copious amounts of Vodka!


Cheers Al - certainly well earned and glad to hear things are getting closer to normal down there.  I am keen to chat with my neighbor who has just returned from his parents' house in Ft Myers helping cleanup.


----------



## tbern (Oct 4, 2022)

Al, your bean soup sounds very good!!  sounds like progress is being made, but it's never easy waiting for it all to get done. hang in there!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 6, 2022)

OMG...  This is heartbreaking...  been watching drone videos (Search on You Tube)...


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 6, 2022)

Yea, definitely a sad deal for many.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 7, 2022)

I know when we got tv back, I couldn’t believe the toll that the folks down in Lee & Charlotte counties took. It really is hard to watch.
Al


----------



## fltsfshr (Oct 7, 2022)

We have people trying to find places to live as their homes are destroyed. They are still finding bodies. There's an empty field near me that is filled with flooded cars. Power is still not fully restored. Sewer mains are exploding. They are busting looters and scavengers. Convoys of dump trucks, power trucks, police caravans are everywhere. I ended up in the emergency room last night. Thought it was my last. Today we are resting. I hired Servpro and their crews and staff have been terrific. One adjuster from St. Louis will be here tomorrow. He's bringing me a bottle of his best St Louis BBQ sauce. There is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 7, 2022)

fltsfshr said:


> We have people trying to find places to live as their homes are destroyed. They are still finding bodies. There's an empty field near me that is filled with flooded cars. Power is still not fully restored. Sewer mains are exploding. They are busting looters and scavengers. Convoys of dump trucks, power trucks, police caravans are everywhere. I ended up in the emergency room last night. Thought it was my last. Today we are resting. I hired Servpro and their crews and staff have been terrific. One adjuster from St. Louis will be here tomorrow. He's bringing me a bottle of his best St Louis BBQ sauce. There is light at the end of the tunnel


Looters aka Scavengers should be lined up and shot!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 7, 2022)

WOW that's some serious damage. Wishing you guys all the best. 

 fltsfshr
 I hope your doing ok this morning. Catastrophes seem to bring out the best and worst in people. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Woo Hoo, I just figured out how to use our DVD player, so at least we watched a couple of movies last night. I think 70% of our county has no elec. The sewer plant lost power & sewage started backing up & coming out of the sewer grates. We are supposed to boil water, cause the water plant lost power too.
> View attachment 644833
> 
> Banana trees are pretty much gone, but I didn’t even have one broken bulb on the gazebo.
> Al



Al, 
That Gazebo was "SMF Blessed".

Bear


----------



## mcokevin (Oct 7, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Looters aka Scavengers should be lined up and shot!


You're very generous in taking the time to line them up in an organized fashion :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 7, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> You're very generous in taking the time to line them up in an organized fashion :)


Everyone needs to see it.


----------

